# Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?​*
*Auch in der Schweiz kam die Grundel an und macht augenscheinlich Probleme, wie die Zeitschrift Petri Heil online berichtet. Es trafen sich an der Uni in Basel Biologen, Doktoranden, Fischer, Behördenvertreter etc. auch aus Deutschland sowie Fischereiverantwortliche aus Frankreich. Der verstärkte Besatz von Raubfischen in "Grundelgewässer" wurde diskutiert.*

Quelle:
https://www.petri-heil.ch/was-ist-los-mit-der-grundelproblematik/

Dass die eingeschleppte Grundel an vielen Orten Probleme macht, ist nichts Neues. Wie man sie gezielt bekämpfen soll, wird schon seit langem diskutiert.

Angler in Deutschland stellten über die Jahre fest, dass Raubfische durchaus Grundeln als Futterquelle dankbar annehmen und sich Bestände einpendelten. Gerade auch, weil durch viele Faktoren sonstige Beutefische (Weissfische) immer weniger wurden (weniger Nährstoffe etc.).

Die Grundeln konnten da andere Nahrungsgrundlagen  erschliessen und auch Konkurrenz verdrängen. Dass sich Raubfische da schnell drauf einstellen, ist dann logisch.

In der offenen Diskussion in Basel wurde dann auch angesprochen, in wie weit Besatz mit "Zander, Hecht und Egli (Barsch)" bei der Eindämmung der Grundeln helfen könne:


> _Was die nächste Frage aufwarf: Warum setzt man nicht diese Fische in grosser Anzahl ein, um die unerwünschten Schwarzmeergrundeln zu dezimieren? Ein älterer Fischer meinte in der offenen Diskussion: «Die Räuber fressen die Grundeln, aber die Grundeln fressen auch den Laich der Räuber. Irgendwann hat eine Art gewonnen. Man müsste daher jetzt die Raubfische mit gezieltem Besatz in diesem Kampf unterstützen.»_



Dazu meinte dann Andreas Knutti vom Bundesamt für Umwelt, dass man  zuerst andere Möglichkeiten abchecke in seinem Amt, bevor man solche Mittel in Betracht zöge.

Da bin ich dann mal schon gespannt, welche anderen Mittel das sein sollen.

Wertungsangeln auf Grundeln dürfte sicher Spaß machen, man könnte sogar ne Art "Bundesliga" draus machen mit Veranstaltungen quer durch die Republik. Und so wohl Angeln mit Wertung stärken. Aber anglerisch einen Bestand in den Griff zu kriegen bei den Schwarzmeergrundeln, das dürfte wohl eher Illusion sein.

Und so erfreulich es sich für Angler auf den ersten Blick anhört, wenn mehr Räuber besetzt werden, sollte man an eines denken (wobei ich die Schweiz nicht beurteilen kann, ich gehe von Deutschland und seinen politischen Verhältnissen aus):
Das führt dann schnell zu Angelverboten auf die genannten Raubfischarten!

Ich bin gespannt, welche Lösungen da die "Experten" erarbeiten werden und wie sich dadurch dann die Fischbestände entwickeln werden.



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Statt Angelverbot vielleicht zanderbesatz in Fließgewässern zulassen, Entnahmefenster für Hecht und Zander, Schonmaß für Barsch...? Und natürlich, sobald der züchterische Durchbruch erfolgt ist, verstärkter Aalbesatz (fressen quappen und Lachs eigentlich Grundeln?)
Grundsätzlich mehr Besatz klingt erstmal gut aber setzt die anderen Arten ebenso mehr unter Druck, insofern bin ich da zwiegespalten - aber hey, noch haben wir hier keine Grundeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Ich bin da immer hin und her gerissen..

Wir hatten jahrelang stark zurückgehende Räuberbestände, weil Weiss/Futterfisch immer weniger wurde.

Speziell Barsch und Zander gibts mehr, fetter und größer, seit die sich auf Grundeln eingeschossen haben. Gut prinzipiell für mich als Spinner.

Dafür fällt viel geiles Angeln weg wie früher auf Barben, Döbel, Nasen etc., weil Dir sofort ne Grundel dranhängt.

Ob sich das nun einpendelt, wenn ja wie, das bleibt zudem weiter ne offene Frage..

Dass diese ganze "Invasoren-Diskussion" eh für die Katz ist (weil die Katze schon den Baum rauf ist), ist ne andere Sache.

Kann ich als Angler nix ändern, muss ich mit leben.

Und dann eben mein Angeln umstellen:
Mehr auf Räuber, Friedfische wie oben genannt wenn, dann nur noch im Winter versuchen (auch wenns da prinzipiell schlechter läuft - aber da kannste wenigstens Grundeln ausm Weg gehen einigermaßen)..

Alles net so einfach...


----------



## Bronni (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Endlose Diskussionen führen aber auch zu keinem Ergebnis. Ich finde, man sollte es an mehreren Stellen einfach mal probieren. Mehr Raubfische einsetzen und den Prozess beobachten, ob sich wirklich Veränderungen einstellen. Die Fischereiverbände haben geschultes Personal um ein Monitoring durchzuführen. Ich würde es begrüßen, Ergebnis offen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Da könnten die Verbände mal was Sinnvolles tun, ja..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Es ist doch eigentlich so, dass je mehr Nahrung desto mehr Räuber. Im Normalfall stellt sich da ein Gleichgewicht ein, sofern keine anderen Ereignisse eintreten. Setzt man also jetzt mehr Räuber ein, die die Grundeln fressen, wird irgendwann da Nahrungsangebot weniger und, relativ schnell, dann die Räuber auch. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das in der Schweiz so lange dauert wie hier in D. 

Gespannt bin ich wie sich da die Schweizer entscheiden und welche Ergebnisse dann herauskommen!


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Die Grundeln sind Nahrungskonkurrenten der jungen Raubfische. Bis ca. Handlänge und etwas größer frisst ein Zander sehr ähnliche Beutetiere wie die Grundeln, später wendet sich das Blatt. Mit Besatz ließe sich der Engpass überbrücken. Barschbesatz hingegen ist quasi immer unnötig oder schädlich, weil sie sehr vermehrungsfreudig sind, auch in Grundelgewässern.

Ob mehr Raubfische etwas bringen, steht aber in den Sternen, denn sie selbst fressen neben den Grundeln die einheimischen Weißfische und dadurch könnte sich deren Situation noch verschlechtern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Ich behaupte mal, das die Fische insgesamt flexibler sind als man denkt (Donauraum ist Grundel ja nicht so das Problem)..

Vielleicht Zeitfrage bis es sich einpendelt..

Dass Biologen, Bewirtschafter und Schützer da evtl. anders denken und andere Maßstäbe anlegen, ist deren Beruf geschuldet.

Mich interessiert zuerst mal, was das für mich als Angler bedeutet:
Mehr und fettere Räuber und schwierigeres Friedfischangeln oder eben nicht?


----------



## Gast (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich so, dass je mehr Nahrung desto mehr Räuber.


Das wäre sehr schön, sieht bei mir aber leider anders aus.
Ich befische ja nun schon über 20 Jahre intensiv das gleiche Gewässer, die letzten 10 Jahre 5-6 mal in der Woche.
Vor gut 10 Jahren habe ich die erste Grundel beim Stippen auf Köderfisch gefangen.
Zu der Zeit hatte man noch auf 300 gemischte Köderfische 1 Grundel am Haken.
Heute sieht man hier in Ufernähe auf 1 qm den Sommer über 3-5 Grundeln.
Die Kids vom Campingplatz fangen den Sommer über Eimerweise von den Viechern.
Der Bestand an Raubfischen ist hier rückgängig, nicht nur der Zander, wobei ich das aufs immer klarer werdende Wasser zurückführe ist rückgängig, auch Barsch und Hecht.
Ich sehe hier zur Brutzeit Millionen an Fischbrut, aber zum Herbst hin ist kaum noch etwas übrig.
Die meisten dieser Kleinstfische fallen wohl den Grundeln zum Opfer.
Mehr Raubfische gibt es trotz dem Futterangebot an Grunden nicht.
Aber der Bestand an Grunden legt jedes Jahr zu.
Wir müssen wohl damit leben, es wird kein Mittel geben den Grundelbestand zu dezimieren.
Vielleicht werden die Viecher durch Mutation mal 50 cm oder größer, dann machen sie an der Rute sicher auch Spaß


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr schön, sieht bei mir aber leider anders aus.
> Ich befische ja nun schon über 20 Jahre intensiv das gleiche Gewässer, die letzten 10 Jahre 5-6 mal in der Woche.
> Vor gut 10 Jahren habe ich die erste Grundel beim Stippen auf Köderfisch gefangen.
> Zu der Zeit hatte man noch auf 300 gemischte Köderfische 1 Grundel am Haken.
> ...



Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Gut vielleicht noch beim Zander ok aber nicht beim Hecht. Wie sieht da eigentlich beim Wels aus? hast du da Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen?


----------



## Gast (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Gut vielleicht noch beim Zander ok aber nicht beim Hecht. Wie sieht da eigentlich beim Wels aus? hast du da Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen?


Ich kann ja nur immer hier von meinem Gewässer sprechen, das sind halt 3 kleinere Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind.
Welse gab es früher ( vor 15 Jahren) keine, ich hatte zumindest noch nie einen gefangen, das fing bei mir erst so die letzten 5 oder 6 Jahre an.
Heute fängt man hier ab und an mal einen Wels beim vertikal angeln, meist aber nur kleinere von 80 - 120 cm.
Sie gezielt zu beangeln würde sich aber nicht lohnen, glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nur immer hier von meinem Gewässer sprechen, das sind halt 3 kleinere Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind.
> Welse gab es früher ( vor 15 Jahren) keine, ich hatte zumindest noch nie einen gefangen, das fing bei mir erst so die letzten 5 oder 6 Jahre an.
> Heute fängt man hier ab und an mal einen Wels beim vertikal angeln, meist aber nur kleinere von 80 - 120 cm.
> Sie gezielt zu beangeln würde sich aber nicht lohnen, glaube ich zumindest.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt sorry
Wollte fragen ob du Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen hast ob der Wels bei dir an die Grundel geht bzw. dezimiert?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Off-Topic:

 Mir stellt sich die Frage wie die Grundel überhaupt in die Schweiz gekommen ist. Sie ist bestimmt nicht in Schaffhausen den Rhein raufgeschwommen. Sonst hätte ich sie ,darauf kann ich jetzt schon warten, im Bodensee.
 Vielleicht sollte man in diesen Regionen sich auch mal das überlegen.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Die Grundeln breiten sich momentan Richtung Bad Säckingen aus, weiter den Rhein hoch sind sie noch nicht.
Hoffentlich bleiben wenigstens unsere schönen Seen von dieser Plage verschont.


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Hallo,

es ist bitter wenn man seine Fischbestände dahin gehen sieht und nichts machen kann. Und man kann in dieser Phase der Besiedlung nichts tun. Ob alle Angler ihre Grundeln entnehmen oder zurücksetzen macht keinen Unterschied. Fange ich eine Große weg, habe ich 3 Reviere für junge Grundeln geschaffen.

Alle, die den Vorschlag mit dem gesteigerten Raubfischbesatz gemacht haben, möchte ich bitte einmal grob  zu überschlagen wie viele Zander ich dazu brauche. Da werden 10 europäisch Jahresproduktionen nicht reichen.
Von der Rechnung mal abgesehen. 

Man könnte aber den Bestand recht schnell hochfahren. Mit Fangverboten und erhöhten Maßen ginge das am schnellsten und einfachsten. Das ist sogar Kostenneutral.
Als weiter schön zusätzlichen Besatz fordern. So schaufelt man sich selbst sein Grab.

sNeep


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Na, könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht schaden kann, für einen Ansatz mal in die ursprüngliche Heimat der Grundel zu blicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Man könnte aber den Bestand recht schnell hochfahren. Mit Fangverboten und erhöhten Maßen ginge das am schnellsten und einfachsten.


Hab ich ja geschrieben am Anfang, dass das mit Angelverboten schnell kommen wird und man sich nicht voreilig über zusätzlichen Besatz freuen sollte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und so erfreulich es sich für Angler auf den ersten Blick anhört, wenn mehr Räuber besetzt werden, sollte man an eines denken (wobei ich die Schweiz nicht beurteilen kann, ich gehe von Deutschland und seinen politischen Verhältnissen aus):
> Das führt dann schnell zu Angelverboten auf die genannten Raubfischarten!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, welche Lösungen da die "Experten" erarbeiten werden und wie sich dadurch dann die Fischbestände entwickeln werden.



Ich wär dennoch für zusätzlichen Besatz, bezahlt durch den Staat, der das ja erst ermöglicht hat mit der Grundelausbreitung, in ausreichender Menge, aber nur um Angelverbote zu verhindern.

Dass eher Angelverbote kommen werden, die aber am Grundproblem Grundel nix ändern werden, sehe ich auch..

Ebenso, denke ich, dass sich das mit der Zeit einpendeln wird. Nur dass natürlich eine entsprechende Verschiebung der Arten stattfinden wird und nicht mit schützerseitig gewünschten zurückdrehen der Gewässer auf irgendein Datum vor menschlichem Eingriff und am liebsten Aussperren jeglicher Nutzung... 

Da wird man das Angeln drauf einstellen müssen, dass Grundeln nun eben da sind.

Immer noch besser, als wieder sinnlose Angelverbote zu fordern (die natürlich dennoch eher kommen werden als alles andere).


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja geschrieben am Anfang, dass das mit Angelverboten schnell kommen wird und man sich nicht voreilig über zusätzlichen Besatz freuen sollte:
> 
> 
> Ich wär dennoch für zusätzlichen Besatz, bezahlt durch den Staat, der das ja erst ermöglicht hat mit der Grundelausbreitung, in ausreichender Menge, aber nur um Angelverbote zu verhindern.
> ...



Ist schliesslich billiger und einfacher!


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Alle, die den Vorschlag mit dem gesteigerten Raubfischbesatz gemacht haben, möchte ich bitte einmal grob  zu überschlagen wie viele Zander ich dazu brauche. Da werden 10 europäisch Jahresproduktionen nicht reichen.
> Von der Rechnung mal abgesehen.



Da es sich um das Grundelproblem in der Schweiz handelt, betrifft es momentan den Hochrhein und wenige Zuflüsse im Unterlauf auf einer Gesamtstrecke von höchstens 50km.
Im Vergleich zum Fischbesatz in den Alpenrandseen eine kleine Fläche. Am wichtigsten ist der Stopp der weiteren Ausbreitung und falls das gelingen sollte, wäre eine Unterstützung der Raubfischbestände in den betroffenen Gebieten nicht abwegig.
Leider profitieren die Grundeln von den Wanderfischprojekten und nutzen die Fischtreppen an den Staustufen, weshalb das Problem noch größer werden wird.


----------



## Sneep (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Hallo,
Voraussetzung wäre, dass die Entnahme durch die  Räuber über  der Reproduktion liegt. Daran ist im Moment aber gar nicht zu denken. Und die Grundeln haben eine so breite Nische für sich, dass sie einen  gewaltigen Überschuss an Nachkommen erzeugen.

Wenn ein Grundelpaar dreimal im Jahr 30 Jungtiere hoch bringt, kann der Zander 70-80 wegfressen ohne dass die  Menge an Grundeln je so tief absinkt, dass sie nicht mehr alle Biotope besetzen können Begrenzender Faktor ist im Moment die Anzahl an geeigneten Revieren. 

Der Zander zum Beispiel nimmt etwa 50 % Grundeln und 50 % einheimische Arten. Er vergrößert so für die Grundeln die Anzahl der verfügbaren Reviere indem er konkurrierende Arten dezimiert. Barsche größer 15 nehmen zum Beispiel im Rhein in NRW fast ausschließlich Grundeln.

Erst wenn der Bestand der Gründeln zu sinken beginnt weil die heimischen Arten sich immer besser auf die Eindringlinge einstellen können können es die Räuber schaffen die Bestände wirksam zu dezimieren. 
Das wird dann aber nicht als Besatz geschehen, sondern als zusätzliche Schonung der Räuber
Die Verbreitung der Grundeln erfolgt heute nicht mehr als eine geschlossene Migration stromauf. Vielmehr gelangt die Grundel zunehmend durch menschliche Einflüsse an mehreren Stellen, auch oberhalb von Wandererhindernissen ins Wasser und verbreitet sich dann kreisförmig. Dadurch nimmt das Tempo der Verbreitung erheblich zu. IIffzheim wird das sicher verzögern nicht jedoch verhindern


----------



## hecht99 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Hallo,

ich kann zwar nichts zur Grundel sagen habe aber ein recht interessantes Referenzbeispiel aus einem unserer Seen (natürlich nur bedingt auf öffentliche Gewässer übertragbar):

Vor x Jahren hat uns irgendein Vollpfosten Zwergwelse in den See gekippt. Diese vermehrten sich derartig, dass an ein gezieltes Friedfischangeln nicht zu denken war (Bestwert 77 Zwergwelse in einer Stunde). Der Hechtbestand veränderte sich erheblich: Kleine waren aufgrund der Bruträuber nicht zu finden, die großen wuchsen und wurden von uns Anglern "geerntet". Der Raubfischbestand ist innerhalb von 2 Jahren zusammengebrochen. Das Raubfischangeln war also nicht mehr lohnend und Friedfischangeln konnte man vergessen.
Dann kam die Vorstandschaft auf die Idee, wir bringen einen deutlichen Hechtüberbesatz ein. Die meisten waren zwischen 50 und 80cm lang. 6 Zentner auf ungefähr 4ha davon besetzt und von Oktober bis Ende Mai komplett gesperrt. Einzige Ausnahme war im Januar immer ein Eisfischen, bei dem natürlich dementsprechend gut gefangen wurde (jeder Hecht hatte mindestens 2 Zwergwelse im Magen). Binnen 3 Jahren (mit jeweiligen Besatz im Oktober) war die Zwergwelsplage verschwunden und es wurde nie wieder einer gefangen. Die Mitglieder wurden durch den guten Raubfischbesatz bespaßt und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Wie sieht nun heute der Bestand aus? Eigentlich genau so wie vor der Plage, durch die fehlenden Zwergwelse hat sich wieder ein relativ guter Weißfischbestand entwickelt. Der Hecht fühlt sich auch noch wohl und als Bonus haben sich ganz von alleine Zander angesiedelt (nicht zu viele, aber angeltechnisch eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe, die Zander aus den Hechten zu selektieren).
 Kann man jetzt nicht direkt übertragen, aber von der Verhaltensweise, Schädlichkeit... unterscheiden sich Zwergwelse nicht all zu viel von Grundeln.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Wenn ich die mickrigen Durchschnittszandergrößen im Rhein in NRW sehe, vermute ich eine starke Überfischung des Zanders. 

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Zahl der Räuber durch ihre Standplätze reguliert wird und die Größe durch den Entnahmedruck.
Nicht umsonst heißt es, am großen Hecht erkennst du den schlechten Fischer.

Denke auch, dass ein Zandermindestmaß von 60cm bei einer ausgedehnten Schonzeit inkl. Köderverbote während der heißen Laichzeit mehr bringen würde.
Wenn ich bei uns sehe, wie im April die Zanderböcke von den Nestern geholt werden.... und das alles unter dem Vorwand der Barschangelei.


----------



## AndiM (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Hai,

@ Thomas: Angelverbote wird es hier in der Schweiz nur als absol. Ultima-Ratio mit der Zustimmung der Fischereivereine geben, da wir hier im Gegensatz zu euch im Zweifel immer die Möglichkeit zum Referendum haben.
Deshalb ist es bei uns auch nie ein "Befehlen-von-oben" wie es ansch. in Deutschland der Fall ist.

Grüsse

Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Ja, da habt ihr was voraus..

Auf der anderen Seite:
Wenn Du hier ne Volksabstimmung machen würdest, würde ich nicht drauf wetten, ob dann nicht noch mehr Verbote kommen würden....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> (fressen quappen und Lachs eigentlich Grundeln?)



Tun sie auf jeden Fall Beide und die Quappe kommt sogar überall da hin, wo sich Grundeln verstecken könnten.

 Zum Raubfischbesatz denke ich, dass die von alleine kommen, wenn es viel zu Fressen gibt. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der NOK in SH, da besetzt kein Mensch Hecht Zander oder Barsche und es gibt sie doch extrem reichlich:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1001-zander-im-nok


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Wir sind den wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen gefolgt und haben in einem Neckarstück über mehrere Kilometer Quappen eingesetzt um die Grundeln gering zu behalten. Besetzen seit 4 Jahren und es werden wenig Grundeln gefangen. Die Quappen haben entweder Grudeln im Magen oder Mühlkoppen. Wir dehnen den Versuch momentan aus. Unser Video dazu:
[youtube1]xIAQYyzK-FI[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/xIAQYyzK-FI


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

super Info, danke Dir!
ich binds mal direkt ein..


----------



## Sneep (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*

Hallo,

Der Quappe geht es im Moment so schlecht, die ist froh wenn sie in D überhaupt überlebt.

Die Quappe halte ich auch für den mit weitem Abstand wirkungsvollsten Räuber zur Reduzierung der Grundeln.
 Ich bekomme nur keine Quappen, zumindest keine aus deutschen Beständen.
Die wenigen Quappen die für die Erhaltung des Bestandes zur Verfügung stehen, kann Ich nicht in die Steinpackungen des Rheins aussetzen.Die (Fluss)-Quappe hat ein hochkomplexes Laichverhalten. Über 4 Grad+ läuft da nichts mit paaren. Die Laicher steigen in sandige Bäche auf und laichen dort. Die winzigen Jungtiere gehen bei Hochwasser dann auf Wiesen wo sie förmich im Plankton  stehen müssen. Auch dürfen keine anderen Fische dabeistehen. Für die ist das nichts anderes als ein Hüpferling. Dann muss ein weiteres Hochwasser der Brut ermöglichen wieder in den Fluss zu gelangen.

Die Quappe ist sicher ein toller Grundelräuber. In  Praxis hab ich für eine wirksame Bekämpfung der Grundeln nicht einmal ansatzweise genug Quappen.
So gesehen  eine gute Meldung, die aber keinem hilft.


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> *AW: Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?*
> 
> Wenn ich bei uns sehe, wie im April die Zanderböcke von den Nestern geholt werden.... und das alles unter dem Vorwand der Barschangelei.


Meine persönliche Meinung dazu - es heisst Schonzeit , nicht Nichtentnahmezeit. 
Entweder Köderverbot bis min. Mitte Mai, oder den Barschanglern die Karte weg nehmen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hab letztes Jahr häufiger gehört und gelesen, die Grundeln wären im Hoch- und Oberrhein stellenweise wieder auf dem absteigenden Ast.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Nicht falsch gehört. Die Invasion hat stattgefunden. Jetzt pegeln sich die Bestände ein. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2019)

Manche meinen, es ist eine Krankheit. Bilder von Grundeln mit offenen Stellen gibts im Netz. Ich bin gespannt, ob das bald in Zahlen gefasst werden kann, z.B. 50% Rückgang.
Es ist sicher nicht überall gleich, dieses Jahr am Neckar hab ich noch viele gefangen.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Der Rückgang am oberen Mittelrhein ist deutlich spürbar. Warum und wieso weiß ich nicht. Hab mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht damit befasst. Lästig sind sie stellenweise immer noch.


----------

